# Abu Dhabi questions



## doglover2001 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I've accepted a teaching job in Abu Dhabi and I have some questions as I continue to prepare for this adventure! 

How feasible is it to get around without a car?

Is there some natural medicine/Chinese medicine available that is of good quality?

My boyfriend is planning to come and also find a job in Abu Dhabi. He will therefore obtain his own visa and residency. Even though he will have his own apartment, he and I are both wondering if it will be feasible for him to stay overnight at my apartment or vice versa on a regular basis. I understand that this goes against the law technically speaking, but I'm wondering if I can get some advice as to how possible or how difficult this situation would be. I know that many couples live together at their own risk- does this situation improve since he will have his own apartment?

Any and all tips appreciated!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Tip No 1 : Ask questions about AD in the AD Forum ....... 

Search the forum for the key word 'unmarried' and you'll see your answer there. 

There is no 'technically speaking' in regards to the law - its illegal, plain and simple and if you get caught then its a period of time in jail before being deported.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought the occasional overnight stay would be of any concern as long as you're discreet about it. Just don't do anything to attract attention, nor piss off any of your neighbours.

As for Chinese medicine - not heard of any myself and would expect it to be frowned upon here, the 'locals' can be a little concerned with things that they consider to be black magic - that is actually illegal. Plus if there were any suppliers of such here I'd be wary of the quality and safety of any of their 'products'.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Thread has been moved to the Abu Dhabi forum.
As previously mentioned - illegal for unmarried couple to share accomodation.
Abu Dhabi covers a large area - so issue of car depends on location of work, home and places you want to shop/visit regularly.
Public transport does not seem as advanced here compared with Dubai (no Metro currently).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jamuseire (Aug 30, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> As for Chinese medicine - not heard of any myself and would expect it to be frowned upon here, the 'locals' can be a little concerned with things that they consider to be black magic - that is actually illegal. Plus if there were any suppliers of such here I'd be wary of the quality and safety of any of their 'products'.


Actually, TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) practitioners are themselves licensed in the UAE, having to go through a process of verification of training and qualifications, just like Western-style medical practitioners.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

As others have said cohabiting is illegal unless married and no one could really recommend it - lots of people do exactly that though and I would probably do the same, if I wasn't married, given the cost of rent here..


----------



## doglover2001 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info, everyone. 

A couple of additional questions that have popped up if anyone can help:

I may have the opportunity to choose which building I'd like to live in between Wifaq Tower and Marina Square- thoughts on pros and cons of each?

Anyone know about the ease of finding gluten free on menus and in stores there? I've done some research and it seems there is some availability, but just wondering if anyone has any anecdotal evidence. 

Thank you!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Here in Dubai, so ought be the same for Abu Dhabi, the major supermarkets do stock gluten free products in the 'exotic foods' type sections (sorry but it is not quite first world here) so you should be able to find what you need once here.

As for restaurants, most likely there will be some that can do gluten free meals but you are surely going to have to hunt for them.

There is one website that lists some, Where to eat | Gluten Free UAE that should help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

doglover2001 said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone.
> 
> A couple of additional questions that have popped up if anyone can help:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Plenty of gluten free products sold in Spinneys, Lulu and other major supermarkets.
Accomodation will depend on distance you need to travel to school

Cheers
Steve


----------

